# tivoftpd problems



## trickyech (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm trying to transfer some files to my tivo using tivoftpd but am running into a problem.

I used Steve Jenkins guide to install turbonet in my T60 and all went great.

I have the copy of tivoftpd from his bootcd in /var/hack/bin. It starts up ok and I'm able to login from my windows machine via the command line ftp. When I try to send a file though I get this error:

"503 Only ASCII and binary modes are supported"

I get this error even after I manually set the transfer mode to ascii by doing "ftp>ascii"

Anyone have any thoughts as to why tivoftpd is doing this?

tricky


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm sure you shoud be transferring files in Binary mode not ascii. Try typing "bin" followed by enter and then try transferring.


----------



## Piggers (Dec 17, 2003)

Try using a ftp client. I use smartftp and cuteftp.


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

Personally I've found Filezilla to be the most reliable Windows ftp software with TiVo. Just remember to set it to binary not auto and make sure it's set for single connection. Also don't forget to Disconnect before closing it otherwise you'll need to restart ftp on TiVo


----------



## Alessan (Feb 23, 2002)

where can I get the tfp program. I am a newbie to doing ftp on tivo and would to try to set it up.


----------



## Piggers (Dec 17, 2003)

It is no different then doing ftping to a computer or server. Try smartftp, wfsftp, cuteftp, filezilla, bulletproof.....

What ever ftp program you choose...maybe you should read the help or readme to find out how to use them. It is actually pretty simple.


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Alessan _
> *where can I get the tfp program. I am a newbie to doing ftp on tivo and would to try to set it up. *


 You can find it and other hacks here.


----------



## gmiller (Mar 21, 2003)

Your FTP client isn't sending the mode properly. As everyone else said, switch to a different FTP client.


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

I have had the same problem using an Apple Mac running in Terminal mode. After certain commands, you get the following messages:

500 Syntax error, command unrecognized.
227 Entering Passive Mode (192,168,0,200,4,2)
503 Only ASCII and binary modes are supported.

Don't see why this should be a problem when ftp'ing from another UNIX host - I'm using Mac OS X Tiger 10.4 which is UNIX based. 

Any suggestions, or is a commercial FTP package the only answer? On my Windows PC, I can use Microsoft FTP client and it works fine.


----------

